# Vektorgrafiken bereinigen/optimieren



## met (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe sehr viele CGM-Dateien aus einem CAD-System und muß sie in CorelDraw 12 weiterverarbeiten. Bei den Dateien sind sehr viele Linien übereinander und bestehen aus sehr vielen Knotenpunkten.

Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man Vektorgrafiken bereinigen/optimieren kann, sodass die Dateigröße schrumpft?



Danke und Gruß,

met


----------



## schurre (30. November 2005)

Einen einfachen Weg, um viele Dateien auf einmal zu vereinfachen, kenne ich nicht.
Man kann natürlich doppelte Linien von Hand rauslöschen.
Um die Knotenanzahl einzelner Linien zu reduzieren, kann man auch auf das Linienbearbeitungstool gehen, dann gibt es eine Schaltfläche "alle Knoten markieren" und danach bei vereinfachen einen Wert eingeben. Damit kriegt man die Dateigrößen recht drastisch runter. Aber da muß man immer etwas rumspielen, um das Optimum rauszuholen, ohne die Linien zu verzerren.


----------



## met (30. November 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Aber bei ca. 500 Dateien mit jeweils über 1000 Linien wird das etwas mühsam werden  

Ein Tool währe nicht schlecht.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (30. November 2005)

.. den Job nennt man "Reinzeichnung!"


----------

